# What are your best shots of 2017?



## cervantes (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi!

Every year in January I like to review my photographic progress of the last year via assembling a list of my 10 best shots of the previous year. If you're interested you can see some here: http://www.focrates.com/gallery/000_Best_of_Galleries/best_of_2017.html

I'd be excited to see your best images of 2017!

Best wishes and a photographically successful 2018!


----------



## Ladislav (Jan 17, 2018)

cervantes said:


> Hi!
> 
> Every year in January I like to review my photographic progress of the last year via assembling a list of my 10 best shots of the previous year. If you're interested you can see some here: http://www.focrates.com/gallery/000_Best_of_Galleries/best_of_2017.html
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing! Those are beautiful pictures. I'm originally from Prague so I loved to see my home city in the list  

I would like to watch / read a tutorial about your post processing techniques. I assume those are not just Raw conversions from Camera Raw or similar product.


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2018)

Beautiful pictures. 8) Congrats on your excellent work.


----------



## cervantes (Jan 19, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. 8) Congrats on your excellent work.



Thanks!


----------



## cervantes (Jan 19, 2018)

Ladislav said:


> Thanks for sharing! Those are beautiful pictures. I'm originally from Prague so I loved to see my home city in the list
> 
> I would like to watch / read a tutorial about your post processing techniques. I assume those are not just Raw conversions from Camera Raw or similar product.



Thank you! Actually I only do raw conversion in Lightroom which includes some post processing of course. I created an article about my most common PP steps here: http://www.focrates.com/articles/pp_images_and_why_to_shoot_raw/pp_images_and_why_to_shoot_raw.html


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 19, 2018)

Great shots in every aspect. Thank you for sharing them and the many insights on your website!


----------



## cervantes (Jan 22, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> Great shots in every aspect. Thank you for sharing them and the many insights on your website!



Thank you so much for your kind words!

Getting some feedback on my images is great, however I was hoping for others to post some of their best shots from last year too!

Is anyone brave enough to take the plunge?

I'm looking forward to seeing some images!

BR,
Ben


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 22, 2018)

Here are a few of my favorites from 2017...

_"WWII Memorial 'Atlantic' Arch"_



EOS 1D X, EF 11-24mm f/4L USM @ 15mm, 15 s, f/11, ISO 100

_"Capitol Building"_



EOS 1D X, EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM @ 65mm, 30 s, f/14, ISO 100

_"Duomo di Pisa"_



EOS 1D X, TS-E 17mm f/4L, 13 s, f/11, ISO 400

_"Great Egret over Grass"_



EOS 1D X, EF 600mm f/4L IS II + EF 1.4x III Extender, 1/2000 s, f/6.3, ISO 640

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Karlbug (Jan 22, 2018)

My humble selection. 




_Tiber Island, Rome_, EOS M5, EF-M 22mm, 1/60, f/4.0, ISO 640




_She_, EOS M5, EF-S 35mm, 1/3200, f/2.8, ISO 100




_Christmas Wroclaw_, EOS M5, EF-S 35mm, 1/15, f/5.6, ISO 800




_Snow White_, EOS M5, EF 100mm f/2.8 MACRO, 1/640, f/3.2, ISO 100


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2018)

Neuro and angrykarl,

Great shots, guys. 8)


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Jan 22, 2018)

Really great shots so far.

@cervantes: I like your Prag, ireland and Italy photos.
@neuroanatomist: Pisa and the heron are great shots.

Here is my selection of the 10 photos I regard as best of 2017:




















































best regards
Frank


----------



## AlanF (Jan 22, 2018)

3 birds in flight with prey: puffin with sand eels; arctic tern with fish; and a crested serpent eagle with a serpent. All taken on my 5DIV + 400mm DO II at 400mm - these shots made the purchases of the lens and body worth every penny as the birds were moving fast.


----------



## stevelee (Jan 23, 2018)

I made about 1800 pictures in December alone. I have a long way before I even look at all of them, much less decide on ten favorites from them and all the pictures I took in Britain in the spring, just for a start.

At least I didn't go to Prague last year. I was still shooting slide film when I was there 17 years ago almost. As it was, I found a shop next to Charles Bridge that was still selling slide film, and I'd buy more each day. No telling how many gigabytes I'd fill up if I went there with a digital camera.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 23, 2018)

Bodie Eye of the Storm 6451a Web © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Red Rock Canyon &amp; Milky Way 4675 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Bodie Mine Head &amp; Milky Way 3330 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## CapturingLight (Jan 23, 2018)

Here are some of my favourite images from last year. I did have a couple of kid portraits I would love to share but I am not sure if the parents would aprove. While I am not sure if these images measure up to some of the spectacular images already posted I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 23, 2018)

There some stunning images, and so atmospheric - well done everybody!


----------



## Geek (Jan 24, 2018)

Here is one of my best from 2017. It is the Dead Sea taken from the Jordan side looking across at Israel. Straight out of the camera and developed with Lightroom with no adjustments. Taken with my 7DII and the amazing 16-35 F4 lens.


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2018)

Lovely. Beautiful shot, Geek.


----------



## Psyclone (Jan 24, 2018)

2017 had fewer photo ops than years prior, but I still found some. Examples below:




Dead Horse Point state park - Utah





2017 total eclipse


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 25, 2018)

First shot: A muskrat swimming towards me and my canoe.... if you are quiet and still, wildlife does not easily spot you....

Second shot: Serenity....

Third shot: A sunset at Peggy's Cove


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Jan 25, 2018)

Damn, you lads are good! Well played.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 25, 2018)

Some of my favorite 2017 photos with the Canon EOS M5



Dark Sky Milky Way Canon EOS M5 0909b © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Canon M5 test photo © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Sol and Thunder at Bodie © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



A wild day at Bodie 0805 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Columbia the Blacksmith 0494 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Columbia Livery &amp; Feed B&amp;W 0473 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Daffodil Hill 2017 0328 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 25, 2018)

Wild dogs attacking a puku antelope - 1Dxii, 300mm f2.8ii @ f2.8, 1/800s, 12,800 iso, @sunset


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 25, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Some of my favorite 2017 photos with the Canon EOS M5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Powerful images Keith, very nice.

Scott


----------



## steen-ag (Jan 25, 2018)

My best Shot in 2017 was the morning sun in the Forrest _Teglstruphegn_ in Elsinore Denmark:

The Photo was taken with a Canon 5D-III and with 3 Photos. The 3 Photos wqas mergen in LR to a HDR Picture.

with regards

Steen Aage Nielsen
Denmark


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 25, 2018)

Monument Valley
Zion


----------



## cervantes (Jan 25, 2018)

scottkinfw said:


> Monument Valley
> Zion



I was there last year! Amazing landscapes!


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2018)

scottkinfw said:


> Monument Valley
> Zion




Great shots!


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 26, 2018)

cervantes said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Monument Valley
> ...


Thank you so much!

Scott


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 26, 2018)

Click said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Monument Valley
> ...



Thank you Click!

Scott


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 26, 2018)

scottkinfw said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Some of my favorite 2017 photos with the Canon EOS M5
> ...


 Thank you Scott


----------



## Handrews (Jan 26, 2018)

Really great shots, dear gents.

I added some of my favorites from last year:

Budapest Heroes' Square Monument | Hősök tere Budapest


Untitled by B90ATX, on Flickr

Budapest House of Parliament at blue hour


Budapest in blue by B90ATX, on Flickr

Budapest Elisabeth bridge


Untitled by B90ATX, on Flickr

Macro Mondays


Macro Mondays! by B90ATX, on Flickr

Bucharest architecture


Untitled by B90ATX, on Flickr

Hotel Capitol entrance, Bucharest


On streets at night by B90ATX, on Flickr

Snow flakes blown by the wind, lit by a street lamp


Dance of the fireflies by B90ATX, on Flickr

Mick Box from Uriah Heep performing in Hard Rock Cafe, Bucharest


Rock! by B90ATX, on Flickr


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 27, 2018)

Handrews said:


> Really great shots, dear gents.
> 
> I added some of my favorites from last year:
> 
> ...



Powerful images Handrews. Great work.

Scott


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jan 27, 2018)

@dslrdummy - that wild dog photo is unbelievable! But there are lots of great photos here.

Though I shoot conservatively (in terms of volume), 2017 was probably my most prolific photo year to date with half a dozen trips and several all time favorite images. Too many to post but here are a few.

Hallstatt, Austria (which I have framed as a 40x50 inch enlargement).

Sequoia National Park, USA (which I have framed as a 40x60 inch enlargement).

Project Survival's Cat Haven, USA (which I had in a gallery show and sold).

Monument Valley, USA (which will be in a show this spring at Tucson International Airport).


----------



## yorgasor (Jan 27, 2018)

Chris Botti by Ron Yorgason, on Flickr



Picnic in the Snow by Ron Yorgason, on Flickr



Snowflake by Ron Yorgason, on Flickr



Comfy Chair by Ron Yorgason, on Flickr



Free Cookies by Ron Yorgason, on Flickr



String of Pearls by Ron Yorgason, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 27, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> Though I shoot conservatively (in terms of volume), 2017 was probably my most prolific photo year to date with half a dozen trips and several all time favorite images. Too many to post but here are a few.
> 
> Hallstatt, Austria (which I have framed as a 40x50 inch enlargement).
> 
> ...




Beautiful series. Well done, Fred.


----------



## Handrews (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you, Scott, much appreciated!


----------



## eml58 (Jan 31, 2018)

been quite a while since I posted, thought I'de put this Image up, it was a Photo, but something I've enjoyed working on for a while, I think Boredom was setting in.

The original image was taken at the rear of St Stephen's Cathedral Vienna Dec ' 17

H6D 100c HC 100 f/3.5 Lens


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 31, 2018)

eml58 said:


> been quite a while since I posted, thought I'de put this Image up, it was a Photo, but something I've enjoyed working on for a while, I think Boredom was setting in.
> 
> The original image was taken at the rear of St Stephen's Cathedral Vienna Dec ' 17
> 
> H6D 100c HC 100 f/3.5 Lens



And you get a very welcome return comment from me Edward! Good to see you back even if you and Eldar are both engrossed in your Hasselblad's


----------



## stevelee (Jan 31, 2018)

Not one of my best shots of 2017, but probably my favorite, was taken at York Minster on April 27.

I was traveling with a group from the Episcopal church in my neighborhood, and we were running late getting to York in time for Evensong. They had saved some chairs for us, and we were waiting for the choir to process in place as they sang. I wasn't sure what was going on, but we were outside the screen enclosing where everybody else was, so I decided to take a picture while we stood there. It did not occur to me that the red focus light would go off and be reflected around the church. So just before the shutter went off, people in the group turned with shocked looks on their faces, and the guide put up her hand to stop me:


----------



## eml58 (Jan 31, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > been quite a while since I posted, thought I'de put this Image up, it was a Photo, but something I've enjoyed working on for a while, I think Boredom was setting in.
> ...



Thanks & appreciated Private.

The Hasselblad are an exceptional Camera, but, they have their place, and chasing down Cheetahs on the Serengeti isn't one of them, the 1Dx II still has pride of place there, but if its not moving to fast, the H6D does shine.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 31, 2018)

I wasn't shooting as much as I would have liked last year, partially due to pretty abysmal weather for shooting (rain almost every day during summer). And then there's that one evening when I was busy travelling across the country and we get a glorious sunset like this.

5D3, 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM @ 1/100s, ISO400, f/11, fl=120mm (cropped vertically).

Allow me to chime in with PBD and extend a warm welcome to Edward. It's been a long time - good to have you back.


----------



## wannashoot (May 30, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Some of my favorite 2017 photos with the Canon EOS M5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Marvelous work.

What camera body did you use ?


----------



## smursalin (Jun 8, 2018)

All of the pictures are too awesome! I specially like the birds pictures.
Congrats for the great shot.


----------



## DSP121 (Jun 16, 2018)

Your collection is really nice!
I liked 5th one a lot.


----------



## DSP121 (Jun 26, 2018)

Wow!
Amazing collection of pictures. Loved it!


----------



## ryanchapman (Jul 24, 2018)

Here is my best shot in 2017


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2018)

ryanchapman said:


> Here is my best shot in 2017



Beautiful shot.

Welcome to CR


----------



## stevelee (Jul 24, 2018)

Wow!


----------

